# Changing tubing diameter on a rena Xp2



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

Just had this random thought, can you change the tubing diameter of a rena xp2 by using some kind of converter, so you would go from let's say a bigger diameter to a smaller. I am thinking this because then I could use the knock off glass lily pipes they sell on ebay.

pose any problems to the filter?


----------



## joshjv (Oct 6, 2004)

You should be able to pick up fittings at the hardware store, with a barb on one side for the existing tubing size, and a barb on the other for the new size. You might not be able to make the conversion directly, may need a couple pieces, but it can be done...

As far as effect... If you aren't reducing the size by a large amount, it should be ok, but I can't confirm because I haven't tried it..
How much are those pipes? I wouldn't mind replacing my stock tubing...

-Josh


----------



## ZooKeeper (Oct 16, 2007)

Ifn you're talking about the intake to the filter, then going from a large diameter pipe to a smaller pipe will or could do 2 things - 1) increase the amount of noise of the pump as it works harder to draw in water and 2) filter less water per hour. How much less? You do the math, I'm not smart enough. 


ZK


----------



## joshjv (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a xp3 in my tank, and i've been doing a lot of work in the tank, so there has been a tendancy for the intake to get blocked up quite a bit, enough that I've noticed a reduced flow... Even with this, I haven'd heard any noise out of the filter, but at times, I have gotten a whistling noise out of my spray bar. Turning down the valve on the outflow has made that go away though..


----------



## ZooKeeper (Oct 16, 2007)

Ah, there ya go then. A whistle on the output. So he should limit the amount of water on the output as well. I don't see an advantage then. However, as far as noise is concerned, my houses' A/C unit causes the cold air return to whistle - loud enough that I have to block it up with a rug. Its a 36inch rug. Sticks to the vent like glue.

Anyway, good luck with the pipes.

ZK


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

joshjv said:


> You should be able to pick up fittings at the hardware store, with a barb on one side for the existing tubing size, and a barb on the other for the new size. You might not be able to make the conversion directly, may need a couple pieces, but it can be done...
> 
> As far as effect... If you aren't reducing the size by a large amount, it should be ok, but I can't confirm because I haven't tried it..
> How much are those pipes? I wouldn't mind replacing my stock tubing...
> ...


Here is the output pipe, i'm sure somewhere within this store category is the input as well, expensive, but still much cheaper:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Flo-Live-aquari...hZ015QQcategoryZ46310QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

the filter is noisy as it is and I'd rather not run into complications.

The ebay guy said he will eventually have the lily pipes in the larger size (for all rena models), but he still hasn't responded to me yet. It may be a while...


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Do these come in the diameter you need?

http://www.calaqualabs.com/Filtration.html


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Do these come in the diameter you need?
> 
> http://www.calaqualabs.com/Filtration.html


Nice! they absolutely do, I might consider this.

By the way, anyone know of where I can buy cheap tubing 5/8"? I have a bunch of stuff I want to add in-line, so I'm going to need more cheap tubing


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Ace Hardware stores in my area have 5/8" clear vinyl (I think) tubing. In fact they have a whole row of various flexible tubing sizes and types to pick from.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

If you keep looking on ebay, there is another brand that does come in the larger size for Rena tubing, and is cost competitive. I own them 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lily-Pipe-inflo...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## roybot73 (Feb 5, 2008)

"Cheap" 17mm pipes:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lily-Pipe-inflo...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122

5/8" X 1/2" reducing coupling:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...eactive_Leakproof_Reducer.html?tl=g30c101s459


----------



## sonaps (Nov 15, 2005)

PinchHarmonic said:


> By the way, anyone know of where I can buy cheap tubing 5/8"? I have a bunch of stuff I want to add in-line, so I'm going to need more cheap tubing


If you have a Cal Ranch around you they best place I have found for cheap tubing. They sell it by the foot. They also carry syringes of all sizes for dosing.


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

That ebay ad comes with both intake and out


----------

